# agouderia's Thread



## Lou Grant (Jul 25, 2010)

This thread if for the newest member of the Dimensions Writer’s Guild, *agouderia*. 

With a writing style that favors character development and plot along with the ability to follow through on finishing even the longest of epics and a fan base that waits anxiously for her to add the next installment, agouderia is a great addition to the Writer’s Guild.

A sampling of agouderia’s stories:

Available in all Sizes
Training Courses
Moving on

This thread can be used by agouderia to keep fans up to date on her works, and for readers to ask questions or post general comments regarding agouderia’s writing.


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 26, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## agouderia (Jul 27, 2010)

Lou Grant said:


> This thread if for the newest member of the Dimensions Writer’s Guild, *agouderia*.
> 
> With a writing style that favors character development and plot along with the ability to follow through on finishing even the longest of epics and a fan base that waits anxiously for her to add the next installment, agouderia is a great addition to the Writer’s Guild.
> 
> This thread can be used by agouderia to keep fans up to date on her works, and for readers to ask questions or post general comments regarding agouderia’s writing.



Thank you for the kind words and for posting this thread for me - I'll try my best to make the most of it.



ashblonde said:


> subscribed!



Thank you ... sounds very positive and reassuring .... but what exactly does it mean 
I fear it's probably some technical or formal aspect of this type of thread I might have missed out on again .... I'm hopeless at such things (... it's a medium sized miracle I ever mastered the technicalities of successfully posting anything here!)


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 30, 2010)

agouderia said:


> Thank you ... sounds very positive and reassuring .... but what exactly does it mean
> I fear it's probably some technical or formal aspect of this type of thread I might have missed out on again .... I'm hopeless at such things (... it's a medium sized miracle I ever mastered the technicalities of successfully posting anything here!)



You can subcribe to a thread by selecting the "Thread Tools" (at the top of the thread) and then "Subscribe to this thread" - then you can choose to receive email when the thread is updated. It's nice for keeping up with your favorite stories and writers.


----------

